# Why do bettas flare at their owners?



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Just wondering. 
My betta only flares at me at night when the aquarium lights are on but the room lights are on, and then after i switch back the room lights he's back to normal. 
Maybe he finds me scary when the room lights are off lol
But i still wonder why else they flare at their owners. What do you think?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

sometimes when only the aquarium light is on, and the room is dark, the betta will see his reflection, and that will cause him to flare. flaring is totaly normal, he may have just been flaring at your colorful shrit or something, its really impossible to know where there actualy looking. my bettas always flare at my fingers, especially if there pained. but they dont flare because there scared they flare because they want to protect their territory from "intruders". sometimes i think they just flare for fun though lol.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

The weird thing though, is that i held a mirror to him to see if he would flare again and he just stared at it then swam off. But yeah, its difficult to tell why they're flaring. I sometimes think they flare because they wanna show off to their owners lol


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine flare if anything unfamiliar shows up. Or if a snail is in their favorite resting place


----------

